# Chef Caue Cooks my Dinner



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue and Oakly took me to Oakly's private island yesterday and Caue cooked me a nice steak dinner. 

Chef Caue ready with the seasonings









Testing the Home Fries.









Almost Ready









My compliments to the chef. 









Yes I did share with both boys.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow......your guys have quite the life!!! Private beaches, cooking supper (and sharing it with dad).....I can't believe Caue didn't eat that steak.... 

Great pics as usual!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks YUMMY!

Tell me more about this grill!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Looks YUMMY!
> 
> Tell me more about this grill!


It is a Coleman Fold and Go. Runs off a small propane cylinder. It is a very handy little rig. I have a couple of pieces of plywood that help as a wind screen.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Caue, you are quite the chef, and I'd say a very good servant. If Mad considered cooking for me it would be gone before it was cooked!

Great spot, good weather, good food, and your boys, looks like the perfect day to me, and I am jealous as always.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

another jealous person here! (think Katie is jealous too!)...
your boys have quite the life - you didn't even have to say you shared, I just knew you would have! those boys of yours are two lucky pups! (don't you just love spoiling them silly?!)
great pics as always!
---
Kim


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That looked good can i come next time Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Caue is quite the gourmet!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Caue is quite the chef!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Life can be beautiful. Great photos.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

which bit did you get Rob..................the one on the left ???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It was a three way tie for the rib eye but we each got a fair share.



davebeech said:


> which bit did you get Rob..................the one on the left ???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanna come too! Photos are makin' me hungry!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You should put Caue on the Foodnetwork.com, he did a better job then some of the chef's I have seen!


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

Greeatt pictures, What intelligent dogs ;D.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Drop it in the sand Caue!!!!!
You get more that way!!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

If the boy cooks that well send him over here - lucky boys and lucky dad from the look of it


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics! Mmmm...steak. I wish it was nicer enough out that i could barbecue. OR get Ranger to do it for me, but I don't think he's quite that smart!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats on an absolutely perfect day. I love those ones like that. We call them our "I could die now" days, as in things are so perfect if it were to suddenly be my time I couldn't go out any more peaceful or happy.



sharlin said:


> Drop it in the sand Caue!!!!!
> You get more that way!!!!!


ROFL....


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, in my next life, I think I want to come back as your dog!!!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Tell Caue he can come down and cook us dinner any time. Looks good!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

ain't life grand?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beach, steak, home-fries, beer and 2 goldens! What a wonderful life


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

